# Discount Telluride tickets or Ouray backcountry



## GCass (Jan 29, 2005)

Heading to Ouray this weekend to visit my sister. Wondering if anybody down that way could help hook me up with some discounted Telluride lift tickets. Maybe somebody with a T-Card (if that helps get discounts for others) or somebody with a shop connection.

I know this is a longshot but thought I would give it a try.

Or anybody interested in going backcountry on Saturday around Ouray? I know the avy conditions are considerable right now but if I would love to get out around there with somebody familiar with the area.

Thanks
GGG


----------

